# Auxillary htdraulics for Kioti LK3054



## Brushy (Aug 6, 2007)

I have purchased a backhoe that fits 3-point hitch and I want to use the tractor's hydraulics. It looks like from the LK3054 manual I could use the tractor block type outlet on the right side of the tractor however I have been told that I would need to buy a rear auxillary hydraulics kit from Kioti in order to use the backhoe.
Can anyone help me understand the hookup so that I am sure I get what I need to properly use the tractor hydraulic system?
Thanks


----------

